# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Zesztywniające zapalenie stawów kręgosłupa

## Kubaa97

U mojej siostry zdiagnozowano zesztywniające zapalenie stawów kręgosłupa. Mam 17 lat, ta choroba objawia się dopiero po 22+. Moje pytanie brzmi; Czy mogę chodzić na siłownię i normalnie ćwiczyć? np. Martwy ciąg

----------


## Sklepik Seniora

Zacznijmy od tego, że martwego ciągu nie powinien ćwiczyć nikt, nawet ze 100% zdrowym kręgosłupem, gdyż to ćwiczenie bardzo obciążające i można zastąpić je innymi. W przypadku tej choroby stan zapalny obejmuje stawy krzyżowo-biodrowe i kręgosłup, czyli miejsca najbardziej obciążone przy tym ćwiczeniu. Nie powinieneś go więc wykonywać.

----------

